# Racist Gets His Popeye's Wakeup Call



## Southernbella. (Nov 6, 2019)

NSFW language

Excuse the source; the others had cursing in the tweet.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Nov 6, 2019)

I know I should not laugh but....

And yes, I guessed correctly.

What is wrong with him??!!!


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 6, 2019)

To be fair, he eventually apologized


----------



## LostInAdream (Nov 6, 2019)

They better had!!  People have been stabbed at Popeyes for less. Surprised he’s still alive


----------



## SoniT (Nov 6, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> To be fair, he eventually apologized


"Say sorry!" "I'm sorry"


----------



## dicapr (Nov 6, 2019)

Reinventing21 said:


> I know I should not laugh but....
> 
> And yes, I guessed correctly.
> 
> What is wrong with him??!!!



he obviously didn’t realize where he was.


----------



## ElegantPearl17 (Nov 6, 2019)

Im staying outta Popeyes. Must be bath salts in that sandwich.


----------



## Dellas (Nov 6, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> NSFW language
> 
> Excuse the source; the others had cursing in the tweet.



Depends on the city.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Nov 6, 2019)

LostInAdream said:


> They better had!!  People have been stabbed at Popeyes for less. Surprised he’s still alive



Right?  He is very lucky to be breathing fresh air the next morning


----------



## Laela (Nov 6, 2019)

No way am I standing in line for hours, being a soft target for crazos...just to get a sandwich. Not worth it SMH


ElegantPearl17 said:


> Im staying outta Popeyes. Must be bath salts in that sandwich.


----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 6, 2019)

Considering the fact that folks are getting stabbed to death for cutting in line at Popeyes, I’m not really satisfied with that weak looking “beat down”. He said Nig too many times, and walked all the way from the counter to the door saying it, and everybody was just clearing his path. That’s an unacceptable response in a hood Popeyes. The first Nig he let out should have sent a chair flying through the air, Boondocks style.


----------



## meka72 (Nov 6, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> Considering the fact that folks are getting stabbed to death for cutting in line at Popeyes, I’m not really satisfied with that weak looking “beat down”. He said Nig too many times, and walked all the way from the counter to the door saying it, and everybody was just clearing his path. That’s an unacceptable response in a hood Popeyes. The first Nig he let out should have sent a chair flying through the air, Boondocks style.


I was so confused at how unmoved everyone was as he “nigged” it up.


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 6, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> Considering the fact that folks are getting stabbed to death for cutting in line at Popeyes, I’m not really satisfied with that weak looking “beat down”. He said Nig too many times, and walked all the way from the counter to the door saying it, and everybody was just clearing his path. That’s an unacceptable response in a hood Popeyes. The first Nig he let out should have sent a chair flying through the air, Boondocks style.




I thought the same and then I saw the video from another angle. The guy he was cussing out and calling a n was a spicy white, which is weird. So that may be why nothing popped off inside the store other than confusion. Then I guess they got him outside and banged on him a little for saying n so much in their hood.


----------



## LdyKamz (Nov 6, 2019)

What was that man even doing there? The way things are set up these days I would have left before he said it the second time because I figure either someone would kill him or he was brave enough to say it (so many times) because he came ready to kill someone that night. I wouldn't have stayed to figure out which.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Nov 7, 2019)

dicapr said:


> he obviously didn’t realize where he was.



He broke the racist’s cardinal rule, thou shalt not be racist in the hood.


----------



## Laela (Nov 7, 2019)

^^ He knew where he was.


----------



## Anacaona (Nov 7, 2019)

When being an emboldened Trump supporting racist goes wrong


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## intellectualuva (Nov 7, 2019)

Anacaona said:


> When being an emboldened Trump supporting racist goes wrong



Ehhhh I don't know. It would have worked/"gone right" if whoever was coming in the door or standing by the door didnt sorta check him. Otherwise, he would've walked by 50-11 black folks unscathed. Even though he was originally yelling at a nonblack when he told someone to move N, that was a black person who should have been offended.


----------



## ladysaraii (Nov 7, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> Considering the fact that folks are getting stabbed to death for cutting in line at Popeyes, I’m not really satisfied with that weak looking “beat down”. He said Nig too many times, and walked all the way from the counter to the door saying it, and everybody was just clearing his path. That’s an unacceptable response in a hood Popeyes. The first Nig he let out should have sent a chair flying through the air, Boondocks style.



In some ways it was polite of them not to mess up everyone else waiting for their sandwich.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Nov 7, 2019)

intellectualuva said:


> Ehhhh I don't know. It would have worked/"gone right" if whoever was coming in the door or standing by the door didnt sorta check him. *Otherwise, he would've walked by 50-11 black folks unscathed.* Even though he was originally yelling at a nonblack when he told someone to move N, that was a black person who should have been offended.


The wake up call that D'Wyte Man and the ENTIRE WORLD viewing audience got is how little repercussion there is for walking into a chicken shack full of n88's in the innermost hood and hollering n88a  to their face.  I mean it cost him $5 chicken sammich and being sore a day or two.    White folks been steady testing the waters for how far they can go with saying the nword publicly in front of black folks in a way that hasn't been seen in the last 50 years. The one unspoken threat of Team Blaque that was supposed to hold true is they wouldn't be able to do what this white man did and live to tell the tale and definitely not with proof.


----------



## GinnyP (Nov 7, 2019)

ElegantPearl17 said:


> Im staying outta Popeyes. Must be bath salts in that sandwich.


 Girl! It’s something   I don’t have any desire for that sandwich.  It’s like people are under a spell not in a good way.


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 7, 2019)

I couldn't find the thread in OT so I'll post this here...it's not just us acting a fool. It shouldn't, but it makes me happy


----------



## GinnyP (Nov 8, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> I couldn't find the thread in OT so I'll post this here...it's not just us acting a fool. It shouldn't, but it makes me happy


 That place is evil!


----------



## nyeredzi (Nov 8, 2019)

Ain't no chicken sandwich worth all this nonsense!

I cackled when the Spongbebob "a few moments later" came on


----------



## WhoIAm (Nov 9, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> Considering the fact that folks are getting stabbed to death for cutting in line at Popeyes, I’m not really satisfied with that weak looking “beat down”. He said Nig too many times, and walked all the way from the counter to the door saying it, and everybody was just clearing his path. That’s an unacceptable response in a hood Popeyes. The first Nig he let out should have sent a chair flying through the air, Boondocks style.



Hood dudes are always cognizant of the cameras and witnesses so they patiently waited and took it outside.

Looking at the video again, I see a mix of women, an old man, some kids in line and confused faces. Depending on the angle they may not have seen who was making all that noise. Once people figured out what was going on, he got that a*** whooped on a 30 second delay.


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 9, 2019)

WhoIAm said:


> Hood dudes are always cognizant of the cameras and witnesses so they patiently waited and took it outside.
> 
> Looking at the video again, I see a mix of women, an old man, some kids in line and confused faces. Depending on the angle they may not have seen who was making all that noise. Once people figured out what was going on, he got that a*** whooped on a 30 second delay.



I can just imagine the angry posts if the black folks in there jumped in and fought that white man on behalf of the spicy white boy getting yelled at. "Oh so they won't protect black women but they'll protect white boys." 

The delay works for me.


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 9, 2019)

And another one.


This lady already lawyered up and the guy who slammed her is in jail. The news said she has broken ribs and a knee.


----------



## GinnyP (Nov 9, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> And another one.
> 
> 
> This lady already lawyered up and the guy who slammed her is in jail. The news said she has broken ribs and a knee.


What the  is going ON???
Southernbella are these videos for real?
Girl................. 
She called them the n word......Well.....I didn’t see anything 
I am convinced Popeyes Chicken is possessed.


----------



## LdyKamz (Nov 9, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> And another one.
> 
> 
> This lady already lawyered up and the guy who slammed her is in jail. The news said she has broken ribs and a knee.


Is it weird that I didn't appreciate this one as much as the one in the OP. Partly because of the way I've been feeling about gay men and their femininity as it pertains to actual women. My cape is folded neatly and put away for this white woman but I still feel some type of way about this dude. He shoulda took a lesson from the "it's above me now" dude and served everybody chicken sandwiches but her.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Nov 10, 2019)

What a coincidence that in less than a week, another white person rolled up in a Popeyes, picked a fight with a person at the register and N worded they way on out?  

Sounds like a "Get your hand out my pocket" coincidence.


----------



## dancinstallion (Nov 10, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> I couldn't find the thread in OT so I'll post this here...it's not just us acting a fool. It shouldn't, but it makes me happy





Ole country bumkins.


----------



## Laela (Nov 10, 2019)

Yeah, these black folks are falling for the ole _okey-doke_... nothing cute or funny about that.
Now he's the one in jail with a record .. and she's suing, yet she'd called him a N88gr...  It looks like a new strategy for rednecks to cash in. I won't be surprised to see more similar incidents. Don't know who started this Popeye's trend...but it looks like we're in Phase 2 of it.
Even though whites and other minorities are getting caught up in this, the only ones who will truly suffer are blacks.




LdyKamz said:


> Is it weird that I didn't appreciate this one as much as the one in the OP. Partly because of the way I've been feeling about gay men and their femininity as it pertains to actual women. My cape is folded neatly and put away for this white woman but I still feel some type of way about this dude. *He shoulda took a lesson from the "it's above me now" dude and served everybody chicken sandwiches but her*.


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 10, 2019)

GinnyP said:


> What the  is going ON???
> Southernbella are these videos for real?
> Girl.................
> She called them the n word......Well.....I didn’t see anything
> I am convinced Popeyes Chicken is possessed.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Nov 11, 2019)

Reinventing21 said:


> I know I should not laugh but....
> 
> And yes, I guessed correctly.
> 
> What is wrong with him??!!!



    

And they were all wearing hoodies so no one will be able to identify them!  Their friends just have to keep their traps shut!


----------



## Laela (Nov 11, 2019)

And the media will run with it... Black folks are the poster children for anger managment

*Anger management specialist speaks out after violent incidents at mid-state Popeyes*


----------



## Everything Zen (Nov 11, 2019)

Further justification for why I keep my black behind in the house...


----------



## Melaninme (Nov 11, 2019)

https://www.tmz.com/2019/11/11/popeyes-employee-makes-chicken-sandwiches-over-trash-can/

I'm with you @Everything Zen!

I'mma pass on Popeye's.


----------



## Everything Zen (Nov 11, 2019)

Popeye’s may need to consider bringing in Olivia Pope OR Pimp Mama Kris Kardashian at this point and consider re-branding ‘cause... all this talk has got me 

I’m on my period ​


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Nov 12, 2019)

Not Popeye's related, but Trina (the rapper not the Braxton) was in Walmart and a white lady called her the n-word. And it was a big scene. I think it's something they're doing to get a rise out of us.


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 12, 2019)

Okay, McDonald's just jumped into the fray. They said they want some of this viral ignorance too.


The comments


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Laela (Nov 12, 2019)

Yep.. 



RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> Not Popeye's related, but Trina (the rapper not the Braxton) was in Walmart and a white lady called her the n-word. And it was a big scene. *I think it's something they're doing to get a rise out of us*.


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 13, 2019)

Okay, so more whites fighting at Popeye's and again, one white guy calls the other white guy the n word repeatedly. Is this a thing now? 

NSFW language


----------



## Everything Zen (Nov 13, 2019)

^ Glad they’re white but that doesn’t look like a Popeye’s...


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Nov 13, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> Okay, McDonald's just jumped into the fray. They said they want some of this viral ignorance too.
> 
> 
> The comments



All the "oooouuu"'s from the crowd


----------



## LdyKamz (Nov 13, 2019)

TrulyBlessed said:


> Man...
> 
> If y’all are looking for the other Popeyes thread:
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/popeyes-sammich-got-people-actin-a-fool.845737/


This is legit what I worry about with uber eats. How that lady gonna pick up the food and say the order is canceled. And then really wouldn't give it to her when they got busted.

I'm telling y'all I've had this sandwich twice. The first time it was good the second time not so much. I'll stick with Chick Fil A where they never run out of chicken sandwiches and damn near shine your shoes while you're waiting in line lol


----------



## discodumpling (Nov 15, 2019)

So my (almost) 16yr old DS is into this trend. ...but he has his little friends stand on the line and procure his sandwiches. He said the lines "be too hectic Ma"...but yet and still he eating em everyday. 
Riding around my hood Jamaica Queens...we have plenty Popeyes but the lines dont seem any longer than usual. No fights have been reported. 
I made chicken sandwiches for dinner last night and was told it's better than Popeye's anyway!!


----------



## LivingInPeace (Nov 15, 2019)

discodumpling said:


> So my (almost) 16yr old DS is into this trend. ...but he has his little friends stand on the line and procure his sandwiches. He said the lines "be too hectic Ma"...but yet and still he eating em everyday.
> Riding around my hood Jamaica Queens...we have plenty Popeyes but the lines dont seem any longer than usual. No fights have been reported.
> I made chicken sandwiches for dinner last night and was told it's better than Popeye's anyway!!


How did you make the sandwiches? What’s the secret?


----------



## discodumpling (Nov 15, 2019)

LivingInPeace said:


> How did you make the sandwiches? What’s the secret?


Flour dredged in heavily seasoned flour and a hard fry until browned. 
Seriously its chicken...you ain't gotta do much!


----------



## LivingInPeace (Nov 15, 2019)

discodumpling said:


> Flour dredged in heavily seasoned flour and a hard fry until browned.
> Seriously its chicken...you ain't gotta do much!


Look, I’ve had a lot of bad chicken in my day; dry, soggy, unseasoned, too spicy. Clearly, everybody ain’t able.


----------



## discodumpling (Nov 19, 2019)

I tasted it yall...its good but I still dont get the hype. If I'm gonna eat a fast food chicken sandwich, I'm partial to Wendy's. ...there are so many other choices out there. It just doesn't make any sense to be beholden to Popeye's.


----------

